# what can a 35 pound recurve bow actually do



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

I am not going hunting.

But what animal would a 35# traditional bow be capable of doing with a 380 grain arrow and a fixed broard head.

i know everyone will say shot placement. But what is realistic

Deer? Goat? 
just wondering


----------



## just recurvin (Jan 6, 2012)

I probably wouldn't shoot at anything bigger than a rabbit or grouse with that bow. Just my opinion


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

With a perfect shot, just about anything in the US. It would be much more affective with a heavier arrow. I've seen pass throughs on deer with a 35# compound. No reason the recurve couldn't do it.


----------



## ORrogue (Oct 8, 2006)

At one time in this country's history animals as large as bison were hunted with the plains indian bows that weren't much heavier than that. Not that I am suggesting this but you can find stories on the trad sites of successful elk hunts with 40# bows.
Never underestimate the power of a sharp stick.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Better check your local laws. I think 40lbs is typical minimum for hunting.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

DaneHunter said:


> Better check your local laws. I think 40lbs is typical minimum for hunting.


this^^^^^^^^


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

A bow like that could kill the heck outta some carp!  That's one thing it could do...but like stated already, small game such as rabbit, quail, grouse, etc. And for sure check your local laws. It's 35 lb minimum for deer hunting here in Indiana


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

NY state's minimum is 35lbs also.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

with a recurve the arrow is more important than the bow itself, a 35# recurve with a 380 grain arrow with a 200grain VAP broadhead will kill just about anything in the USA...especially with a high quality bow, a lot expert traditional archers only use poundages around 35-45# for better accuracy and less pinch and better feel for the shot

my longbow is set up @ 43# with a 500 spine arrow and 200grain Zwickey broadhead coming in at 510grains... a hog, deer, or beer wont survive that blow


----------



## RayJ (Jul 27, 2006)

A 35lb recurve will blow right through a whitetail good enough for a kill.It might not be a complete pass through but the arrow will poke out the other side. A deer isn't that hard to penetrate.I have a buddy who killed lots of deer with a 40 lb recurve but he was only drawing 26-27 inches so he was probably shooting 35-38 lbs.


----------



## YoungbowPA (Feb 21, 2013)

Everyone's answering the question what could it kill. And the answer is everything. There isn't an animal on earth that a well placed shot from a 20 lb bow couldn't kill. But the question everyone should be answering is what should it kill. Stick to the upland birds and little woodland critters. Don't mean to sound preachy, just my 2 cents


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd have no problems hunting with my 34# @28 bear recurve. Its shooting 580 grain arrow @150 fps I'm a 31" draw so I'm right in the 40# range. Go find a solid core 3d target and see how it does on that. As long as the laws state 35# is OK you'll be fine but as others stated shot placement is key.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

YoungbowPA said:


> Everyone's answering the question what could it kill. And the answer is everything. There isn't an animal on earth that a well placed shot from a 20 lb bow couldn't kill. But the question everyone should be answering is what should it kill. Stick to the upland birds and little woodland critters. Don't mean to sound preachy, just my 2 cents


You take a 20lb bow and hunt cape buffalo and see where that gets ya . 😀


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

anything close to 40# will kill anything with the right broadhead and arrow, like i said, when it comes to recurves and longbows the arrow and broadhead set up is more important than the bow itself


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife killed this deer with 38 lbs with an older browning compound bow and only 23.5 inches of draw. So a 35 lb recurve with 28 inches of draw and a heavy arrow and a sharp 2 blade COC should be able to take a deer at anything less than 20 yards. Shot placement Shot placement Shot placement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

It would make a great fishing bow with a different arrow.


----------



## YoungbowPA (Feb 21, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> You take a 20lb bow and hunt cape buffalo and see where that gets ya . 😀


Build a 350 grain arrow and a 29-31 inch draw length. Then slip that sucker right inbetween two ribs and I have no doubt that it could kill a Cape buffalo. Would I wanna be tracking that buffalo, no. But I promise it'll die if it's lung Gets punctured


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

ORrogue said:


> At one time in this country's history animals as large as bison were hunted with the plains indian bows that weren't much heavier than that. Not that I am suggesting this but you can find stories on the trad sites of successful elk hunts with 40# bows.
> Never underestimate the power of a sharp stick.


Yep ^^^^


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

YoungbowPA said:


> Everyone's answering the question what could it kill. And the answer is everything. There isn't an animal on earth that a well placed shot from a 20 lb bow couldn't kill. But the question everyone should be answering is what should it kill. Stick to the upland birds and little woodland critters. Don't mean to sound preachy, just my 2 cents


that is so false, there is no way you can kill a cape buffalo in one arrow with a re curve at 20 pounds. most 20 pound bows barely have enough energy to even travel 25 yards. go to an archery shop and watch those little kids aiming at a 45 degree angle on a 2- yard target and hit low.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Common sense. Using what is a "norm" for biggame is just that. Can you do the job with something less, Yes, MOST of the time if you don't go to extremes. 35#s in my 1950s-60s Days SAW LOTs of Whitetails fall to that poundage or a little more & wood arrows. STATE REGs should be checked. Some say 30#s & our state is 40#s. SOME states say your Bow must propel a HUNTING arrow so far (haven't checked many regs on this lately). did just this when I took my daughter Buffalo hunting. She knew NOT to shoot over 25 yds with her 45# Compound AND I had her shoot an arrow right at 550 grs. with a 3 blade fixed head. Her 25 yd shot went to the fletch on a 29" arrow (25" inside) & the Cow Buff (nearly 1000#s) crashed 60 yds away.. If it's legal, 35#s will take many biggame animals but I agree with GO HEAVY arrow & again, use common sense.

Oh, my G-son with his [email protected] recurve at a 3-D. Notice his hanger arrow. He went home & told Mom/Dad. I need a Bow like G-Pas, I have to many arrows bounce out or not stick. He will be going with me this year with his 25# Compound G-Pa picked up. No bounce outs this year.


----------

